# La nueva SantaCruz Superlight 29



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :

La compañia SantaCruz tiene dos nuevos lanzamientos en bicis con ruedas de 29 pulgadas , la* Superlight 29 *que como todos saben es una full suspension y la hard tail *Highball Alloy *.

Si ya la Superlight 26 es una gran bicicleta probada con los años y uno de los éxitos mas grandes de SantaCruz , ahora en la versión 29 seguramente cumplirá las expectativas de los aficionados a las mtbikes de ruedas de gran diámetro, además la lanzan a un precio de introducción bastante competitivo , una buena manera de ingresar al mundo de las 29 sin un gran desembolso. Santa Cruz Bicycles

Y para los aficionados a las competencias ahí está la nueva Highball de aluminio y de peso muy contenido Santa Cruz Bicycles

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Estimados :
> 
> La compañia SantaCruz tiene dos nuevos lanzamientos en bicis con ruedas de 29 pulgadas , la* Superlight 29 *que como todos saben es una full suspension y la hard tail *Highball Alloy *.
> 
> ...


Suena bien, desde hace tiempo he querido probar una 29.... cuando tenga lana disponible para una bici para mi esa suena muy bien.. Y los precios están muy bien para una bici de esas.....


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

the last biker said:


> Estimados :
> 
> La compañia SantaCruz tiene dos nuevos lanzamientos en bicis con ruedas de 29 pulgadas , la* Superlight 29 *que como todos saben es una full suspension y la hard tail *Highball Alloy *.
> 
> ...


Es una buena noticia la ampliación de la gama de Santa Cruz. En un futuro cercano, al igual que Roberto, me gustaría probar una 29 pero de plano me iría por la Tallboy o mejor me esperaría a ver la Ibis Ripley.

Saludos.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Es una buena noticia la ampliación de la gama de Santa Cruz. En un futuro cercano, al igual que Roberto, me gustaría probar una 29 pero de plano me iría por la Tallboy o mejor me esperaría a ver la Ibis Ripley.
> 
> Saludos.


Teniendo lana si me late mas la Ripley, pero la Superlight esta super bien de precio... y creo que también va a tener buen desempeño.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Teniendo lana si me late mas la Ripley, pero la Superlight esta super bien de precio... y creo que también va a tener buen desempeño.


Así es Roberto, la Superlight serguramente tendrá una excelente relación precio-calidad. Es este rubro no creo que haya una 29 de doble suspensión que pueda mejorar esa relación. Pero, como bien dices, en caso de haber presupuesto me late más la Ibis Ripley. La Tallboy ya la probé y es una excelente bicicleta. También me gusta la Niner Jet 9 RDO pero, dado su alto precio, no me atrevería a hacer el esfuerzo económico por una si antes haberla rodado para ver si es de mi agrado.

A ver si pronto nos podemos poner de acuerdo para una rodada aquí en el DF.

Saludos.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

vizcaino said:


> Así es Roberto, la Superlight serguramente tendrá una excelente relación precio-calidad. Es este rubro no creo que haya una 29 de doble suspensión que pueda mejorar esa relación. Pero, como bien dices, en caso de haber presupuesto me late más la Ibis Ripley. La Tallboy ya la probé y es una excelente bicicleta. También me gusta la Niner Jet 9 RDO pero, dado su alto precio, no me atrevería a hacer el esfuerzo económico por una si antes haberla rodado para ver si es de mi agrado.
> 
> A ver si pronto nos podemos poner de acuerdo para una rodada aquí en el DF.
> 
> Saludos.


x2 (lo de la rodada)


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Teniendo lana si me late mas la Ripley, pero la Superlight esta super bien de precio... y creo que también va a tener buen desempeño.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tomando como base el precio definitivamente la Superlight va a romperla ....., para que la Ripley esté a la venta y disponible todavía le cuelga............. primero veremos la Eurocopa, el Tour de France y los Juegos Olímpicos y ya después veremos y si bien nos va a los marcos Ripley disponibles para adquirirlos 

Un marco Ripley costará casi tres veces lo que un marco Superlight 29 y ni soñando en rosa la Ripley será tres veces mejor que la Superlight , cuando mucho yo le calculo un 5% mejor , y eso en el supuesto caso de que fuera mejor..

Muchos hemos rodado la Superlight 26 , yo he tenido varias versiones y definitivamente es una super bici que da mucho mas de lo que la gran mayoría esperan.

En ésta época de sistemas de suspensión supuestamente avanzados con mini-links ya sean DW,VPP, Maestro, etc etc, el monopivote de la Superlight sigue siendo la ley , así que aunque muy sencillo es muy efectivo , además es super confiable y de bajo costo de mantenimiento ,muy bueno para subir y cómodo para bajar .

Aunque hasta el momento no me veo en una 29er y personalmente no me gustan estéticamente para nada, no me cabe la menor duda de que con los buenos antecedentes de la Superlight 26 , podemos esperar que la Superlight 29 también la haga de pocas luces.

La inversión de una SL 29 es bastante decente así que a manera de experimento calculado me voy a traer una y ya les comentaré que tal va la bicla de ruedotas.

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Esperaremos por el "review".......


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

esto de las 29 y las compañias de bicis me recuerda lo que fue cuando sacaron el CD que tomo el lugar de disco vinyl, muchos (me incluyo) acabamos comprando casi todos los titulos de nuestra coleccion de vinyl en los nuevos CD's y las compañias disqueras volvieron a vender lo que ya habian vendido, las 29 definitivamente tienen un extra sobre las 26 y si funcionan, y casi todos (me incluyo) tenemos o pensamos cambiar nuestras bicis a 29,esto va a ser negocio redondo para las compañias de bicis, ahora vamos aver quien va a tener los mejores diseños, yo por lo pronto ya tengo en la mira una 29 all mountain la kona satori o la stumpjumper Evo 29, saludos.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

brunomu said:


> esto de las 29 y las compañias de bicis me recuerda lo que fue cuando sacaron el CD que tomo el lugar de disco vinyl, muchos (me incluyo) acabamos comprando casi todos los titulos de nuestra coleccion de vinyl en los nuevos CD's y las compañias disqueras volvieron a vender lo que ya habian vendido, las 29 definitivamente tienen un extra sobre las 26 y si funcionan, y casi todos (me incluyo) tenemos o pensamos cambiar nuestras bicis a 29,esto va a ser negocio redondo para las compañias de bicis..............
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> esto va a ser negocio redondo para las compañias de bicis


Y ya vienen las 650B!!!


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

the last biker said:


> independientemente de que junto con la innovación también viene el aspecto del negocio y así debe ser , para que la economía funcione hay que darle vuelta al dinero.


Así es, para que el sistema capitalista-consumista en el que vivimos funcione, es necesario que los consumidores compremos constantemente, no importa si lo que compramos nos sirve, es de buena calidad, lo necesitamos, lo queremos, ofrece ventajas... ó no. Pero es lo de menos, tu solo déjate llevar. Para eso trabajas ¿no? Para darte tus gustos. La vida es muy corta como para no disfrutar de tooooooooodas las ventajas que las "innovaciones tecnológicas" te ofrecen. ¿O quieres ser el _looser_ del grupo con tu bici anticuada?

Por lo pronto, ahí están las 29". Y como bien apunta Warp, en poco tiempo estaremos comprando las 27.5" (ya los "expertos" de MBAction se encargaron de hacer un artículo comparando 29" vs 27.5" vs 26" y... ¿adivinen cuál resulta ganador?).

Y así, sucesivamente...


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Warp said:


> Y ya vienen las 650B!!!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Que pasó mi estimado Warp ? las 650B ya están desdeendenantes , ya tienen su rato de andar por ahí aunque la oferta todavía es poca , hay que comprarse unas para experimentar , total que tanto es tantitito ? ja ja ja

saludos
the last biker


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

the last biker said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Que pasó mi estimado Warp ? las 650B ya están desdeendenantes , ya tienen su rato de andar por ahí aunque la oferta todavía es poca , hay que comprarse unas para experimentar , total que tanto es tantitito ? ja ja ja
> 
> ...


Las mejores van a ser de 700B adelante y 600B atrás.... pero el color del rin tiene que ser blanco, si no tienden a explotar en medio de una bajada...


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

El 2013 sera el año del desembarco a lo grande de las 650B y según informaciones de la industria el 2014 la consolidación de las 650B


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

20lt said:


> El 2013 sera el año del desembarco a lo grande de las 650B y según informaciones de la industria el 2014 la consolidación de las 650B


Para ese entonces, estara la Nickel 650b....


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

*Experiencias?*

Y haciendo un lado el "capitalimo y mercadotecnia", quienes han tenido una 29"? Se quedaron ahi, o se regresaron a las 26"? O se quedaron con ambas opciones?

Seria interesante saber sus experiencias mas alla de si solo es moda o no, o el "yo creo"

saludos


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Fox, RockShox, DT-Swiss, Schwalbe and Others Develop 650b gear | The Straight Dirt | MountainBike.com


----------



## gurthang (Mar 28, 2007)

Es un caso claro de cuando el capitalismo sí funciona porque lo que sacan es de hecho útil y supone un avance. Para mí tamaño y manera de montar las 29er son mucho mejores y sueño con la Yeti SB 95, me gusta más que la Ibis Ripley. Ahora, la simplicidad y precio de la Superlight hacen que se me caiga la baba.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

gurthang said:


> *Es un caso claro de cuando el capitalismo sí funciona porque lo que sacan es de hecho útil y supone un avance.* Para mí tamaño y manera de montar las 29er son mucho mejores y sueño con la Yeti SB 95, me gusta más que la Ibis Ripley.* Ahora, la simplicidad y precio de la Superlight hacen que se me caiga la baba.*


Muy bien expresado....:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

saludos
the last biker


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Por cierto un review en pinkbike

Santa Cruz 29er Launch: Single-Pivot Superlight Reborn as a 29er and a New Hardtail - Pinkbike.com


----------

